# Support Group Meeting on Tuesday, May 5th, 2009!



## uncle-buck (Apr 28, 2009)

IBS Treatment Center NewsbriefSupport Group Meeting on Tuesday, May 5th, 2009!Beverly Kindblade MS RD CD returns! In January Beve gave a talk on nutritional deficiencies, inflammation, common conditions such as diabetes and IBS and their relationship with nutritional challenges. The talk was full of excellent, detailed information about nutrients, forms of nutrients in food, supplements and health effects. We look forward to having Beve back to talk again this time on nutritional deficiencies and the best foods to meet your needs. Don't miss it! Beve is a nutirionist with many years of both university-level teaching and private practice experience. Ms. Kindblade can be found on the web at www.seattlenutrition.com.The meeting will be held the IBS Treatment Center (1229 Madison, Suite 1220, Seattle) from 6:30 to 7:45 PM on Tuesday May 5th.Free Conference Call for the Support Group Meeting Tuesday May 5th, 6:30PMThis support group meeting may be heard by phone conference call. Long Distance charges may apply. To hear the presentation live, please call the teleconference access number (712) 432-0850 and use Participant Access Code: 504861# to join the call. Please mute your side of the call to avoid interfering with the presentation by pressing *6. If the presenter asks for questions from the phone audience, you may un-mute your phone by pressing *6 again.We love having special guests at our support group meetings. If you or someone you know would like to present at one of our meetings, please let us know. [email protected] info about our support group at http://www.ibstreatmentcenter.com/7_c.htmRead Dr. Wangen's Blog!Dr. Wangen's blog is available at http://www.IBSTreatmentCenter.blogspot.com.


----------

